# car in-dash HELP!



## fred985 (Jun 11, 2011)

i have about a month old in-dash at first when it stop working i checked the fuse and it was blowed so i changed it, and it worked again. Then i was messing with it and blown another fuse, i changed the fuse and now it doesnt turn on at all.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

There's a problem inside the radio.


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

It could be a secondary fuse on the line that blew all deck circuits have 2 fuses. One inside car and one under hood


----------



## Jbeckers (Jun 24, 2011)

before you put in another fuse double check all wire connection that none are grounding or arcing.


----------

